# [2007 Thread] Possible Wyndham buy-back program?



## smithchb (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all,

    I've been a Wyndham owner (Fairfield) for about 5 years and have NEVER even used my ownership. A month ago I brought a friend to a presentation in Las Vegas for a discount deal and the salesman mentioned to me that next year, Wyndham was planning to have a buy-back program; That anyone who is unhappy with or not using thier membership could sell it back to Wyndham for what we bought for it. He said they're planning to do this because they are running out of inventory. I would absolutely be interested in that kind of thing, since my timeshare is all paid off and I could use a few thousand for paying off debts.
    I called Wyndham today and asked them when they planned to start such a program, and the lady there told me that buying back memberships would be illegal and that the guy must have misinformed me.
    Has anyone heard of such a thing? Did the lady just not know about it, or did the guy just not know what he was talking about? 

Christine


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Wyndham Buy back? Are pigs happy to "donate" to the bacon process?*



smithchb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a Wyndham owner (Fairfield) for about 5 years and have NEVER even used my ownership. A month ago I brought a friend to a presentation in Las Vegas for a discount deal and the salesman mentioned to me that next year, Wyndham was planning to have a buy-back program; That anyone who is unhappy with or not using thier membership could sell it back to Wyndham for what we bought for it. He said they're planning to do this because they are running out of inventory. I would absolutely be interested in that kind of thing, since my timeshare is all paid off and I could use a few thousand for paying off debts.
> I called Wyndham today and asked them when they planned to start such a program, and the lady there told me that buying back memberships would be illegal and that the guy must have misinformed me.
> ...



What a line of bull.  Wyndham has gone out of it's way to devalue the very product they sell if offered on resale. There is no way they would offer to buy back  - and that goes 10 thousand times more for buy back at the RETAIL price they rip you off for.  

There is no truth to it.  When you try to sell you will find out you lost 90% or more of the original battle so hopefully you can warn your friend to NEVER, EVER buy a retail timeshare. Especially from Wyndham.  If they want one in the Wyndham system (which is actually an excellent one) they should buy it resale and save tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, if the salesman's lips are moving he just lied or is about to tell a lie.

It would be great if they bought them back for ten cents on the dollar.

And Wyndham has been buying properties and building out more faster than any other company in the industry.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 1, 2007)

smithchb said:


> I called Wyndham today and asked them when they planned to start such a program, and the lady there told me that buying back memberships would be illegal and that the guy must have misinformed me.
> Has anyone heard of such a thing? Did the lady just not know about it, or did the guy just not know what he was talking about?
> 
> Christine



Both people you spoke to were not being truthfull. 

There isn't a buy back program, There never will be at what you paid for the TS.
BUT, There could be a program ( it isn't illegal) but they would first start buying the Wyndham TSs which are selling at a 90% discount or more.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 1, 2007)

Christine: 
my greatest concern about your post is that you haven't used your ownership.

Please join the Wyndham owners at 
http://www.wyndhamowners.org/

Register for the Discussion Forums, and ask for advice on how to use your ownership. You've bought into a good system with many very nice resorts. Learn how to reserve them, to maximize your ownership, and begin enjoying them.


----------



## PA- (Nov 1, 2007)

smithchb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a Wyndham owner (Fairfield) for about 5 years and have NEVER even used my ownership. A month ago I brought a friend to a presentation in Las Vegas
> 
> ...



Wyndham is the least honest timeshare organization I've come across, and I've dealt with most of them.


----------



## smithchb (Nov 1, 2007)

*enduring the presentation*

Actually, when they call you up and say "I have a deal that will knock your socks off", they really do have pretty good deals. Me and 7 friends were going to Vegas anyway. We got two huge suites at a hotel that normally costs $350/night for 3 nights, 4 buffet tickets, and 4 show tickets for like $250 bucks total. I'd definitely do it again.

I had a friend who volunteered to endure the sales pitch because she knew she couldn't afford to buy anyway. I let her stay the whole weekend for like $20, she got the buffet and the show. Not a bad deal for her.

Warning-they said I'd get $50, too, but when I got there, they said, "no, we don't give cash. Sometimes you can get $50 worth of coins instead of the buffet tickets." So whatever they promise you on the phone, see if you can get it in writing.


----------



## PA- (Nov 1, 2007)

smithchb said:


> Actually, when they call you up and say "I have a deal that will knock your socks off", they really do have pretty good deals. Me and 7 friends were going to Vegas anyway. We got two huge suites at a hotel that normally costs $350/night for 3 nights, 4 buffet tickets, and 4 show tickets for like $250 bucks total. I'd definitely do it again.
> 
> I had a friend who volunteered to endure the sales pitch because she knew she couldn't afford to buy anyway. I let her stay the whole weekend for like $20, she got the buffet and the show. Not a bad deal for her.
> 
> Warning-they said I'd get $50, too, but when I got there, they said, "no, we don't give cash. Sometimes you can get $50 worth of coins instead of the buffet tickets." So whatever they promise you on the phone, see if you can get it in writing.




Hey, as long as she knew what she was getting into and agreed to it, you did nothing wrong.  Sorry I made it sound like you did.


----------



## ffdoug (Nov 2, 2007)

*Buyback*

What a Wyndham salesperson gave you some information that's not true!!! I find that hard to believe!! LOL   When we were at Grand Desert in Sept. our update meeting reward was 2 for 1 buffet at Harrah's plus 75 dollar certificate to be cashed in at casino cashier.  At the casino they gave us the money in cash.  We also went on a Tahiti Village timeshare presentation leaving out of NY NY.  Very nice presentation.  Took our 100 gift card and used it at Gallagher's Steakhouse.    
All we had to pay was the tip.


----------



## televinaz (Dec 29, 2008)

smithchb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a Wyndham owner (Fairfield) for about 5 years and have NEVER even used my ownership. A month ago I brought a friend to a presentation in Las Vegas for a discount deal and the salesman mentioned to me that next year, Wyndham was planning to have a buy-back program; That anyone who is unhappy with or not using thier membership could sell it back to Wyndham for what we bought for it. He said they're planning to do this because they are running out of inventory. I would absolutely be interested in that kind of thing, since my timeshare is all paid off and I could use a few thousand for paying off debts.
> I called Wyndham today and asked them when they planned to start such a program, and the lady there told me that buying back memberships would be illegal and that the guy must have misinformed me.
> ...



Christine , I had the idential thing happen to me at a "party" weekend at Wyndham . I went to the owner "update" and was told after saying no a dozen times that if I did upgrade and felt it was unaffordable within the first year , Wyndham would buy back the points and put me back where I was before the "upgrade" Needless to say Wyndham denied this program exisited and interviewd the  "salesman " who denied it.

I got the name of all of senior management , e mailed and sent certified letters to each about this issue . I then filed complaints with attorney generals in every state where there was a Wyndham and contacted every news outlet possible. I complained to the State Real Estate Boards on the states the salesman , STEVE FAST , had licenses , only to find his licenses had expired .  In any case , I wa s given a complete refund by Wynsham , plus bonus points , plus a letter of apology. My only regret is that I couldn't spend 5 minutes in an empty room with Mr Fast.

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT for your money


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 29, 2008)

televinaz said:


> Christine , I had the idential thing happen to me at a "party" weekend at Wyndham . I went to the owner "update" and was told after saying no a dozen times that if I did upgrade and felt it was unaffordable within the first year , Wyndham would buy back the points and put me back where I was before the "upgrade" Needless to say Wyndham denied this program exisited and interviewd the  "salesman " who denied it.
> 
> I got the name of all of senior management , e mailed and sent certified letters to each about this issue . I then filed complaints with attorney generals in every state where there was a Wyndham and contacted every news outlet possible. I complained to the State Real Estate Boards on the states the salesman , STEVE FAST , had licenses , only to find his licenses had expired .  In any case , I wa s given a complete refund by Wynsham , plus bonus points , plus a letter of apology. My only regret is that I couldn't spend 5 minutes in an empty room with Mr Fast.
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT for your money



Nice going.  Congrats.  You should package up all your letters and emails into form letters and sell them for $19.95.  You'd make millions.


----------



## urple2 (Dec 29, 2008)

"wynsham"...LOL  :hysterical:


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 30, 2008)

*Wyndham Buy-Back*

Actually, I think Wyndham "IS" going to institute a "buy-back" program next year.  They HAVE done all of the research, and now they think it will be a VERY GOOD program for them.

BUT, to "cut costs", they have to have "several/many" couples/owners to talk to at the same time.  During the presentation, they will explain ALL of the benefits of the "buy-back" program.  (PLEASE have all of your original paperwork with you, and be ready to "sign the buy-back" paperwork when you are there.)

It will "ONLY" cost you $3995 to participate in this program !!!  (And, of course, if "we" [Wyndham] can't resell your points, you still will be obligated to pay you annual maintenance fees !!!

Tony


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 30, 2008)

Why would Wyndham buy Weeks back at way off the market when all they have to do is get on Ebay and pick them up cheap?

George


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 30, 2008)

bogey21 said:


> Why would Wyndham buy Weeks back at way off the market when all they have to do is get on Ebay and pick them up cheap?
> 
> George





teepeeca said:


> It will *"ONLY" cost you $3995 *to participate in this program !!!  (And, of course, if "we" [Wyndham] can't resell your points, you still will be obligated to pay you annual maintenance fees !!!
> 
> Tony



More profit to "buy" back:hysterical: 

Jya-Ning

ps. to be fair, I don't think Wyndham will do that.  But does not mean they will not think about it.


----------



## dcdowden (Dec 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have heard of some brokers agreeing to take ownership of a timeshare for a fee.  The one I heard of was not at a Wyndham resort (it was at a Silverleaf resort), and the fee was about 3 times the annual maintenance fees.  Some deal given that I saw units listed for sale by other brokers on a couple sites for about the same amount as the fee that the broker wanted to collect.  Amazing. At least the owner was able to get rid of their timeshare.  How could anyone agree to pay someone to 'TRY TO SELL' their timeshare - that smells like the ultimate timeshare scam.
Doug


----------

